# prank calls



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

No, not any prank calls, but I'll tell you something else, the Onstar number that was assigned to my car must of belonged to some girl named Taylor before me, since I receive around 2-3 calls a day to my Onstar hands free number asking for her. Talk about wasting my minutes.


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> No, not any prank calls, but I'll tell you something else, the Onstar number that was assigned to my car must of belonged to some girl named Taylor before me, since I receive around 2-3 calls a day to my Onstar hands free number asking for her. Talk about wasting my minutes.


Same thing happened to me. Guy asked after I answered "Is this Brenda?"
I replied "Does this sound like Brenda??" He hung up never called again.lol
Just a case of reassigned numbers, which was started in a big way when just about every american started to get cell phones, and more and more area codes assigned, ect...


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, I know my friends had issues with that with their cell phones, but I myself haven't experienced it. All I know is Taylor was pretty popular, and all her friends were male...


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

My Onstar gets a call about once a week for some guy who obviously didn't pay his bills for ANYTHING. Plus I get a call every now and then offering me a Caribbean Voyage. Can one add the Car Phone number to a Do Not Call list?
But no calls from GM.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah, same here, I got one or two collections calls on my OnStar number from people asking for whoever had the number before me.

I'm guessing OnStar phone numbers end up coming from the same pool as Verizon Wireless prepaid phone numbers. So, you could either inherit the number of someone who had a prepaid phone because they rarely ever used their cellphone, _or_ you could end up with the former phone number of someone who was on prepaid for _other reasons_ (like bad credit).

OP: it looks like 703-291-9021 belongs to Merits Research, which GM probably hired to survey new car owners. Chevy Volt owners are getting similar calls. You can get on their do not call list by calling 1-800-864-8601.

http://800notes.com/Phone.aspx/1-703-291-9021

Judging from all the complaints about hangups and blank voicemails, they do a pretty lousy job.


----------



## Kam Shows (May 11, 2011)

Hi,

I am Kameya Shows from OnStar Communications. If you ever need to change the phone number in your vehicle because it belonged to someone else previously or you are receiving unwanted calls, please call OnStar Customer Service (888.466.7827) and ask the OnStar Advisor if they provide you with a new Mobile Device Number (MDN) because you are receiving calls for someone else.

Hope this help!

Regards,

Kameya Shows
[email protected]


----------



## drumrolfe (May 10, 2011)

Thank you Kam!


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

Kam Shows said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Kameya Shows from OnStar Communications. If you ever need to change the phone number in your vehicle because it belonged to someone else previously or you are receiving unwanted calls, please call OnStar Customer Service (888.466.7827) and ask the OnStar Advisor if they provide you with a new Mobile Device Number (MDN) because you are receiving calls for someone else.
> 
> ...


Wow. How did you even know about this thread. Its good to see that GM/OnStar is paying attention to their customers needs. Nice to know what to do in case this becomes a really big problem.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Kam Shows said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Kameya Shows from OnStar Communications. If you ever need to change the phone number in your vehicle because it belonged to someone else previously or you are receiving unwanted calls, please call OnStar Customer Service (888.466.7827) and ask the OnStar Advisor if they provide you with a new Mobile Device Number (MDN) because you are receiving calls for someone else.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the information! I had no idea that Onstar was even monitoring this forum, let alone finding this thread. I guess the power of Google once again!


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> No, not any prank calls, but I'll tell you something else, the Onstar number that was assigned to my car must of belonged to some girl named Taylor before me, since I receive around 2-3 calls a day to my Onstar hands free number asking for her. Talk about wasting my minutes.


Maybe u could have gotten a date!!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Why do you bother to answer a call from an unknown number? I never do on my cell or Onstar number.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

MaximusPrime said:


> Wow, thanks for the information! I had no idea that Onstar was even monitoring this forum, let alone finding this thread. I guess the power of Google once again!


No kidding, if I Google 'Cruze' anything, this forum is usually one of the top results!


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Why do you bother to answer a call from an unknown number? I never do on my cell or Onstar number.


Honestly its because when I get a call to my Onstar number, it never displays the name, since I didn't not sync any contacts and I've grown so accustomed to using my address book, that I don't know any ones phone numbers outside my immediate family.


----------

